# Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

*Die Situation*
Der DAFV lebt ja letztlich doch nur auch aus der Feigheit der Landesverbände - sie sehen keine Alternative und wollen dann lieber diesen Bundesverband DAFV, selbst wenn sie dem auch nichts zutrauen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223), als am Ende ohne Bundesverband da zu stehen.

Vernünftige Menschen und Angler dürften dies in der Mehrheit eher anders sehen als die den DAFV tragenden Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre, Hauptamtler und Delegierte, die das alles abgenickt haben.

Es gibt ja aber bereits existierende Organisationen, in denen auch bereits Landesverbände organisiert sind, die in meinen Augen recht schnell den Anglern und dem Angeln wieder mehr Gewicht in Berlin und Europa geben könnten.

*Alternativlos? - Gibts nur in der Politik*
Eine Alternative wird ja umso wichtiger, wenn man sieht, wie und was der DAFV arbeitet, dass Kündigungen und die desaströse Finanzsituation ignoriert werden und der DAFV praktisch sehenden Auges an die Wand gefahren wird.

Nach den ganzen bestehenden und kommenden Kündigungen kann man ja von einer Einheit der organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV schon lange nicht mehr reden, wenn Bayern und Niedersachsen und wohl auch fast ganz Baden-Württemberg raus sind oder spätestens ab 2017 raus sein werden  - von den vielen anderen Kündigungen ganz zu schweigen, von denen bisher nur der eh immer umfallende Rheinische Fischereiverband diese zurück genommen hat.
Siehe auch: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4379264#post4379264

*Tun die was?*
In diesem Lichte muss man ja eigentlich als verantwortungsvoller Funktionär, Präsident, Hauptamtler oder Delegierter eines Landesverbandes im DAFV dringend Ausschau nach einer Alternative halten.

Dass dies eher nicht geschehen wird, davon sind wir nach bisherigen Erfahrungen und den Berichten von den Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld und Wismar mal einfach ausgegangen.

*Wir tun was...*
Und haben folgende Fragen an den Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Holger Ortel, geschickt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Ortel,
> als verantwortungsvoller Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes haben Sie ja auch aktuelle Entwicklungen im Blick, auch im Hinblick auf die Entwicklung des DFV.
> 
> Es gibt ja viele Landesverbände auch des DAFV, die immer noch Mitglied beim DFV sind, teilweise mit ruhenden Mitgliedschaften, oder über die den Landesfischereiverbänden angeschlossenen Berufsfischer.
> ...



Dass es auch Verbände gibt, die Presseanfragen beantworten, war uns schon klar, wenngleich wir da bisher mit dem DAFV oder den diesen DAFV tragenden Landesverbänden (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel) eher negative Erfahrungen machen durften.

Vom DFV kam aber die Antwort zügig und für Politiker bzw. Verbandsrepräsentanten relativ eindeutig:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, die wir wie folgt beantworten.
> Der erste Satzungszweck des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes ist die Vereinigung aller Fischer der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
> 
> ...



*Das Fazit*
Diesen Satz darf man sich dabei wohl auch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
"Sollte der DAFV seine Arbeitsfähigkeit _(vollends?)_ *vollständig* verlieren und zerfallen, müssten wir natürlich kurzfristig Angebote machen können, um unseren satzungsgemäßen Auftrag weiter zu erfüllen. "

Im Gegensatz zu einer in der Politik immer wieder berufenen Alternativlosigkeit gibt es für Angler und das Angeln, die Landesverbände und deren zahlende organisierte Angelfischer also IMMER eine bereits bestehende Alternative, die im Ernstfall (Auflösung, Insolvenz des DAFV) bereit, willens und in der Lage wäre, schnellstmöglich wieder eine Anglergruppe im DFV aufzubauen.

*Eigentlich müsste der DFV sogar den DAFV raus schmeissen*, *da dieser (>>Kündigungen) nachweislich die Einheit der organisierten Angelfischer schädigt und somit gegen die Satzung des DFV verstösst..*

Es liegt also nun an den Landesverbänden, dem Siechtum des DAFV weiter zu zuschauen oder augenscheinlich kompetenteren Leuten und Organisationen die Vertretung von Anglern und für das Angeln in Berlin und Brüssel zu überlassen und den Weg frei zu machen.

Je früher desto besser - und je länger sie diesen DAFV am mickrigen Leben halten, desto schlechter für Angler und das Angeln..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Die letzten 2 Textabschnitte aus H.Ortel's Statement sind auch recht aufschlussreich.

Anscheinend scheint jeder an einer Zukunftssicheren Angelei Interessierte in dieser Republik zu wissen,worum es dabei letztendlich geht und wovon es auch abhängt.

Nur der dafür eigentlich zuständige BV offensichtlich und unübersehbar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ich hatte ja auch diverse Gespräche.

Wenn der Generalssekretär des DFV auf Sitzungen klar verlauten lässt, dass aus seiner Sicht Angler nicht weiter Restriktionen ausgesetzt sein dürfen (Thema Dorsch Ostsee, zurücksetzen, Betretungsverbote, Tierschutz etc. ) und Berufsfischer gemeinsam mit Anglern da an einem Strang ziehen müssen, um nicht immer weiter ins Hintertreffen zu kommen, fehlen solche klare Aussagen "pro Angler" bez. DAFV ja bis heute - im Gegenteil,  Angeln nur zur Verwertung, Naturschutz, Wasserkraft sind deren Themen..

Der auf der Sitzung des DFV heute anwesende Minister Backhaus lobt die Angler und deren Bedeutung übrigens über den grünen Klee (ökologische, ökonomische und soziale Bedeutung).

Er wies auch auf die positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Tourischein in MeckPomm hin und dass nachfolgend immer mehr Angler dadurch in die Vereine kommen, dass sie mit einem so niederschwelligen Eintritt ins "Anglerleben" nicht so abgeschreckt werden...

Frau Dr. hat ihren üblichen Sermon abgelassen (einfach ihren Text aus dem Delegiertenmaterial lesen) ....

Es scheint auf dem Fischereitag auch seeeehr interessante Hintergrundgespräche zu geben, in die zwar LV-Vertreter, aber nicht Frau Dr., eingebunden sein sollen...


----------



## hamburger1975 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Top #6

Das ist mal ne schnelle und konkrete Aussage.

Dazu sage ich nur: Weg mit dem DAFV, her mit dem DFV.

DAFV: Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun.

DFV: Die wissen was sie tun müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



hamburger1975 schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur: Weg mit dem DAFV, her mit dem DFV.


Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man damit auch gleich "Altlasten" wie bescheuerten Fusionsvertrag und dumme Satzung sowie "kompetentes" Hauptamtpersonal und das ebenfalls mehr als "kompetente" Präsidium des DAFV los wäre..


Wenn das nicht mindestens zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe sind................................................


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

DFV...

und was tun die für Angler?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Sich klar gegen weitere Restriktionen in Bezug auf Angler und Angeln positionieren und die Bereitschaft zeigen, wieder wie früher im DFV statt des (in meinen Augen anglerfeindlichen) DAFV eine Anglergruppe im DFV zur Vertretung in Berlin und Brüssel zu installieren.

Dazu sind die vom DFV deutlich angesehener als der DAFV bei Politik, Wissenschaft und Medien und man kann in Kooperation mit den Berufsfischern und deren kompetenten Vertretung (ohne Anführungszeichen) mehr erreichen bei Verhinderung  weiterer Restriktionen für Angler als mit dem nachgewiesen in zumindest dieser Beziehung unfähigen DAFV.

Der DFV ist eine Chance für Angler...

Der DAFV ist der Untergang des Angelns.........

Nur schade, dass das nicht Angler entscheiden können, sondern das nach wie vor von den Abnickern in den Landesverbänden abhängt, welche diesen unfähigen DAFV installiert haben (und die den letztlich auch zuerst eliminieren oder pleite gehen lassen müssen) .

Die nun aber dank des Artikels wenigstens wissen, dass es eine wirklich kompetente Alternative gibt (hab den Link natürlich an alle LV geschickt...) und können sich nicht mehr mit "Alternativlosigkeit" zum DAFV rausreden.....


----------



## rippi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Hab mir das alles hier, die Antworten, nicht durchgelesen, aber:

 ALTERNATIVLOS 

 Thread kann zu gemacht werden.


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

At first:
->Keine Alternative zu haben ist besser als den DAFV.
->Jede Alternative ist besser als der DAFV.

Von daher finde ich die Nummer schon mal gut, 
auch wenn ich zu wenig über den DFV weiss.

Infos hab ich grad ergoogelt;
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Fischerei-Verband
und werd mich da mal einlesen.

Zweiter Pluspunkt dieser Geschichte:
eine enge Verzahnung mit Berufsfischern ergibt sicherlich ein anderes Standing gegenüber der Politik.
->Ein "Natur-Nutzer-Verband" dürfte uns Anglern deutlich näher stehen und mehr nutzen als ein "Naturschutzverband".

Dritter Pluspunkt:
Zitat: _"Eine zerstrittene Fischerei nützt am meisten den *Gegnern der Fischerei*.  Dabei geht es um den Zugang zum Gewässer und die Fischereirechte,  *Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Tierschutz bei der Ausübung der Fischerei*  und natürlich um die Erhaltung der Fischbestände in den Gewässern"_
->Da will einer endlich die Keule rausholen anstatt Angelgegener "am besten ignorieren" (Zitat Frau Dr.)?! |bigeyesAllein dafür gibt es von mir:  #6#6#6

Es bleiben natürlich Fragen über Fragen offen:
- was kostet der Spaß?
- Umsetzung: Konkrete Möglichkeiten/Ziele einer solchen Anglergruppe? Lässt man die LVs, die dort eintreten, wie gehabt wurschteln oder käme da jemand mit Verstand seitens des DFV dazu?
- welche Lobby-Kontakte zu Bund & EU bestehen bereits?
- wie sieht es dann mit Transparenz & Basisbeteiligung aus? (da müsste sich vieles zum bisherigen Verbandswesen ändern!!!)
- undundund...

Aber _trotz_ dieser offenen Fragen kann ich nur sagen:
*Der DFV kann nur eine deutlich bessere Alternative sein!*


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Nach Schnelldurchflug durch die DFV-Homepage,
noch 2 Negativ-Punkte:
- wessen Fratze muss ich beim dritten Bild unter Präsidium erblicken?! #q  Das nix gut! 
- und bei der Übersicht über alle Präsidiumsmitglieder finde ich (zu viele der) bisherigen Verbandsversager.
Fliegen die evtl. automatisch aus dem Präsidium, wenn der Spartenverband DAFV nicht mehr im DFV wäre?
Die "Anglergruppe" sollte ja schon irgendwie "neu aufgestellt" werden und nicht ein erneuter Aufguss alten Giftes sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

SOLLTE das zu Stande kommen, werd ich dem DFV genauso im Kreuz hängen wie dem DAFV, wenns darum geht, nicht anglerfeindlich zu handeln.

Allerdings:
Die kommunizieren, sind fachlich ne komplett andere Welt und haben sich in diversen Äußerungen auf Sitzungen schon klar pro Angler positioniert..

Während der DAFV BEWIESEN hat, dass sie es nicht können...

Wie ich vor der Fusion Chancen sah, seh ich sie auch hier...

Und wie vor der Fusion kündige ich hiermit schon größte Wachsamkeit an...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html


> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion



Die meisten Chancen für Angler und das Angeln sehe ich momentan aber klar nicht beim DAFV, sondern beim DFV.....

@kati:
Das Personalproblem im Präsidium des DFV wird sich eh regeln, da dann der DAFV raus ist und Neuwahlen kommen müss(t)en.
Der DAFV hat da eben momentan die Mehrheit, eine Anglergruppe KANN es erst geben, wenn der DAFV (und damit seine Präsidiumsmitglieder) raus sind.

Sonst würde das eh keinen Sinn machen, das ist klar..


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die "Anglergruppe" sollte ja schon irgendwie "neu aufgestellt" werden und nicht ein erneuter Aufguss alten Giftes sein...


Logisch, klar, eindeutig - nur so.........


----------



## Lazarus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vernünftige Menschen und Angler  [viel Text]
> Thomas Finkbeiner


Schön gesagt


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach Schnelldurchflug durch die DFV-Homepage,
> noch 2 Negativ-Punkte:
> - wessen Fratze muss ich beim dritten Bild unter Präsidium erblicken?! #q  Das nix gut!
> - und bei der Übersicht über alle Präsidiumsmitglieder finde ich (zu viele der) bisherigen Verbandsversager.
> ...




Genau das ist mir auch aufgestoßen. Ein Peter Mohnert als Vize in einem Verband, in dem Angler gut aufgehoben sein sollen, ist ein absolutes KO-Kriterium.

Die Gefahr, dass da alte Strippen wieder zusammengeknüpft werden, ist viel zu groß. Insbesondere unter dem Aspekt, welche Stimmgewalt die Angler, sollten sie vereint dem DFV beitreten, erreichen können. 

Will der DFV eine Alternative für die Angler Deutschlands sein, muss zumindest der amtierende Vize erst mal seinen Hut nehmen.
*
Auf VDSF 3.0 hab ich jedenfalls keine Lust.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Nein, natürlich, auch wenn im DFV die Arbeit definitiv vom Präsi und dem Generalsekretär/Hauptamt (gut) gemacht wird und die Vizes/Präsidium eben da sind, weil ihre Verbände im DFV Mitglied sind (schmückendes Beiwerk..), darf keine dieser obskuren Gestalten aus VDSF oder DAV, die uns diesen DAFV beschert haben und immer noch zäh am Leben halten (hätte da ne längere Liste an Hauptschuldigen) da wieder mitspielen - sonst gibts das gleiche Chaos..

Und schon gar nicht Mohnert oder VDSF 3.0.....

Eine Anglergruppe müsste neu aufgestellt werden OHNE solche anglerfeindlichen Altlasten..

Gar keine Frage!!


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Diese "Anglergruppe" würde dann aus den jeweiligen Landesverbänden entsandt werden, die im DFV Mitglied sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

So müsste das in meinen Augen gehen:

Zuerst müsste der DAFV weg sein, bevor wieder LV regulär in den DFV aufgenommen werden könnten.

Die Anglergruppe würde mit entsprechenden angelpolitischen Vorgaben und Zielen in der Arbeit vom DFV installiert werden, wenige kompetente Hauptamtliche/Profis, Ehrenamtler zur Kontrolle von deren Arbeit.

Die LV müssten dann ihre Punkte mit einbringen, ohne von der vorgegebenen Linie abzuweichen.

Könnte dann so aussehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Oder auch so (wer Englisch kann):
http://www.anglingtrust.net/page.as...Title=What+the+Angling+Trust+is+doing+for+you


Wenn der DFV nicht nur Funktionärsselbstbefriedigung wie vormals DAV, VDSF oder DAFV machen will, sondern Angler selber mit ins Boot holen, braucht es neben der Ankündigung der Alternativmöglichkeit im "Ernstfall" dann schnellstmöglich klare, anglerfreundliche Linie gegen weitere Restriktionen, die klar und deutlich formuliert und (notfalls) auch gegen LV durchgesetzt werden muss.

Der DFV bietet zumindest die Chance...

Der DAFV nur Versagen und den Tod des Angelns auf Raten.........


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Fischerei ist ja nun ein ebenfalls nicht besonders zukunftsträchtiges Geschäft. Zudem gibt es viele Reibungspunkte zwischen Fischern und Anglern, beginnend mit dem impliziten oder expliziten Vorfahrtsrecht für Fischer landauf landab. Hattest Du nicht, Thomas, immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, wieviel mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen das Angeln ggü. der Fischerei ... bringt? Wenn man sich nun im Schatten eines Verbandes mit vielen anderen Interessen bewegt, soll das ein Fortschritt sein? Im Hinblick auf die großen Fragen des Tierschutzes vielleicht ja, im Hinblick auf eine Vertretung rein anglerischer Interessen wohl eher nicht, da wird man das kleine Anhängsel bleiben, was im Zweifel auch am Ehesten geopfert werden könnte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ob die Angler über einen eigenen Bundesverband oder über eine Anglergruppe im DFV organisiert sind, macht zuerst nur mal nen Unterschied in Kosten (logischerweise nicht mehr, wenn eine komplette Orga wie der DAFV wegfällt).

Die Mehrheit im DFV stellen die Angler so oder so..

Dass es Reibungspunkte gibt und immer wieder geben kann, ist klar.

Hier wurde aber in Gesprächen deutlich, dass der DFV da vermittelnd tätig sein will, da die nur in der Gemeinsamkeit eine Chance sehen (da bin ich immer auch gerne bereit, dazu zu lernen...)...

Und mehr, als dass es eine Chance und mögliche Alternative für Angler und Angeln ist - im Gegensatz zum DAFV, mit dem Angler und Angeln chancenlos sind - habe ich nie behauptet..


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Der Bundesverband vertritt ja nicht die kleinen Scharmützel in den Regionen.
Hie geht es um eine allg. Interessenvertretung der Fischerei incl. Angeln auf Bundes und EU- Ebene.
Und da haben beide Gruppen Berufsfischer und auch Angler überwiegend gleiche Interessen (wenn nicht sogar zu 100%).

Grundsätzlich sehe ich kein Problem in einer gemeinsamen Interessenvertretung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehe ich kein Problem in einer gemeinsamen Interessenvertretung.



Kommt drauf an wie es gestaltet wird vom DFV:
Es ist eine Chance, die man als Angler mit dem DAFV definitiv nicht mehr hat..

Aber aus Erfahrung (VDSF, DAV, DAFV) mit Funktionären behalte ich mir vor, das auch sehr kritisch zu begleiten, falls das wieder so elend schiefgeht wie mit dem DAFV...

Mit scheint aber im DFV deutlich mehr Kompetenz zu sein und auch das Begreifen, dass man sich gegen immer weitere Einschränkungen beim Anglern und gegen Angler wehren muss und gerade gegen überbordenden Tierschutz und Aussperrung von Anglern aus Naturschutzgründen Stellung beziehen...

Was schon deutlich mehr ist als beim DAFV, die Angler noch in die Pfanne hauen (siehe Spahns Aussagen etc...)..

Und man dennoch aufpassen müsste, dass  nicht wie im DAFV wieder anglerferne Funktionäre und Hauptamtler aus den LV die Macht bekommen..


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie es gestaltet wird vom DFV:
> Es ist eine Chance, die man als Angler mit dem DAFV definitiv nicht mehr hat..
> 
> Aber aus Erfahrung (VDSF, DAV, DAFV) mit Funktionären behalte ich mir vor, das auch sehr kritisch zu begleiten, falls das wieder so elend schiefgeht wie mit dem DAFV...
> ...



Ich teile die Euphorie......derzeit nicht.
Sicherlich scheint der Kollege aus dem DFV kommunikativer und  fachlich kompetenter zu sein.


----------



## kernell32 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Wie ist denn die Position des DFV zu Themen wie "selektive Entnahme" "C&R" etc. immerhin ist in der Fischerzunft der Nahrungserwerb wohl maßgebend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Nach bisherigen Gesprächen (ohne Gewähr was rauskommt, wenn die anglerfeindlichen LV zu früh mitmischen dürfen):
Zurücksetzen muss in der Eigenverantwortung des Anglers liegen.

Es sollte kein gesetzliches Abschlachtgebot geben.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich teile die Euphorie......derzeit nicht.
> Sicherlich scheint der Kollege aus dem DFV kommunikativer und  fachlich kompetenter zu sein.


Ich bin nicht euphorisch, weil auch die LV wieder in irgendeiner Art mitmischen werden müssen...

Ich sehe nur etwas, was in den letzten 4 Jahren nicht mehr gegeben war:
Eine Chance, dass überhaupt etwas für Angler und das Angeln in Berlin und Brüssel getan wird - und nicht nur wie vom DAFV nur Angeln nur zur Verwertung, Naturschutz, Wasserkraft etc. "bearbeitet" wird....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und da haben beide Gruppen Berufsfischer und auch Angler überwiegend gleiche Interessen (wenn nicht sogar zu 100%).



Haben Sie nicht. Ich sage nur Quotierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Da hat Dr. Peter Breckling, Generalsekretär des DFV, schon auf mehreren Sitzungen mit Behörden und anderen Verbänden immer wieder betont, dass eine Einschränkung für Angler nicht gewollt ist vom DFV.

Während Frau Dr. (siehe Delegiertenmaterial) zwar vom DFV auf die Problematik hingewiesen wurde, aber von "Angelverboten" spricht, die drohen würden, also scheinbar noch nicht mal begriffen, um was es eigentlich geht (Bag Limit etc.)..

Nun kann man sich überlegen, wer oder was besser für Angler ist.


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Fischerei ist ja nun ein ebenfalls nicht besonders zukunftsträchtiges Geschäft...


Die haben traditionell aber ein Standing in der Politik, welches der DAFV nie auf die Reihe bekam.

Und darin, dass sie Vertreter der "Natur-Nutzer" sind, sehe ich die größten Möglichkeiten für Angler, denn die großen Fragen des Konflikts, "Tierschutzgesetz vs Angelei" sind DIE primären Punkte, die die Angelei heute und in weiterer Zukunft betreffen, genau da brauchen wir Vertreter in Bund & EU, die mit Verstand für unsere Interessen kämpfen.

Weg von dieser für uns völlig kontraproduktiven Naturschutz-Schiene und reine Anglerinteressen auf Platz 1 der Agenda, das muss das grobe Grundgerüst eines Bundesverbandes sein.
Da seh ich den DFV durchaus als den richtigen & besseren Weg.

Den ganzen anderen Murks, dem der DAFV sich so widmet; Veranstaltungen, Casting,... kann man sich bei einer Bundes- & EU-weiten Interessenvertretung sowieso getrost sparen.
Wenn das unbedingt sein muss, können das die LVs selbst sicherlich besser.

Wenn 
- die VDSF-Altlasten im DFV entsorgt oder kaltgestellt werden,
- die Installation einer Anglergruppe mit klaren politischen Leitplanken 'pro-Angler' und entsprechenden Zielen versehen wird,
- man sich dort den Kampf gegen Angelgegner tasächlich auf die Fahne schreibt, egal ob es um Tierrechtsfanatiker, Amok-laufende-Tierschützer oder auch Politiker & Justizvertreter geht
- und man Begriffe wie "Transparenz" & "Basisbeteiligung" nicht nur als Worthülsen versteht, sondern als heilige Grundsätze verankert,
wäre der DFV nicht nur eine Alternative,
sondern der absolut richtige Weg!


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Selbst wenn eine Vertretung im DFV nicht das Optimale für die Anglerschaft ist, ist sie allemal besser, als das, was wir im DAFV haben (also nichts).

Und selbst wenn sich der DFV in Teilen im Interesse der (Berufs-)fischer gegen die Interessen der (Freizeit-)Angler entscheidet, so ist das allemal noch besser, als ein DAFV, der sich nur für die Interessen des Tierschutzes entscheidet.

Ich teile Katis Ansicht, dass sich die Standpunkte eines Natur-Nutzer-Verbandes mit den Belangen der Angler weitgehender decken, als die Standpunkte eines Natur-Schützer-Verbandes.
Vermutlich sind wir Angler daher bei der Waldbauern-Vereinigung noch besser aufgehoben, als beim DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ich würde trotzdem (fas!!) schon Wetten anbieten, dass die "kompetenten" Landesverbände lieber weiter den DAFV (mit noch mehr von ihren organisierten Angelfischern abgezocktzer Kohle) finanzieren, bevor sie ihre eigenen Fehler zugeben, die sie mit der Installation des DAFV - jedenfalls für jeden normal denkenden Menschen - eindeutig begangen haben..

Bevor ein Verbandit Fehler zugeben würde, fahren die allemal vorher Angler und das Angeln an die Wand...

Wie gesagt, aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit der Kompetenz von DAFV und LV würde ich (fast!!) drauf wetten - auch und gerade dann, wenn jetzt klar und öffentlich eine Alternative zur Verfügung steht....


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Wieso schreibst du "fast"?
Es wird sich wohl kaum jemand finden, der dagegen hält, oder?

Selbst die Tatsache, dass eine endgültige Auflösung dieser Trümmertruppe durch den DFV noch eine durchaus gangbare Alternative bieten könnte, ändert nichts an der Machtgeilheit des versammelten Inkompetenzteams. Und mit den Namen gewisser längst in der Versenkung geglaubter Personen werden dann auch noch ein paar etwas mehr Denkende abgeschreckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wieso schreibst du "fast"?
> Es wird sich wohl kaum jemand finden, der dagegen hält, oder?


Restoptimismus?



Honeyball schrieb:


> Selbst die Tatsache, dass eine endgültige Auflösung dieser Trümmertruppe durch den DFV noch eine durchaus gangbare Alternative bieten könnte


Der DFV kann den DAFV nicht auflösen, auflösen könnten die sich nur selber..

Da damit aber die LV ihren Fehler mit der Installation des DAFV zugeben müssten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor ein Verbandit Fehler zugeben würde, fahren die allemal vorher Angler und das Angeln an die Wand...


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Warten wir mal ab... & ich riskiere auf die Wette einzugehen (Flasche Calvados?).

Ortels 'Angebot' dürfte auf dem grad laufenden Fischereitag für einigen Wirbel sorgen & muss erst mal wirken.

Allein dafür, dass er bereit ist gegen Angelgegner zu Felde zu ziehen, wird bei der Basis Jubel hervorrufen.
Die Masse hat das Aussitzen von Frau Dr. & Co. doch zum Kotzen leid.

Ich baue & hoffe darauf, dass ein, zwei LVs, die gekündigt haben und auch wirklich aus dem DAFV raus wollen oder schon sind, den Vorreiter machen und ihre Absicht öffentlich verkünden.
Das könnte dann eine Welle werden.

Ist doch wie immer; 
keiner mag den Anfang machen
aber es will auch keiner der Blödmann sein, der als Letzter das Licht ausmacht.

Ich hoffe auf die Bayern, die das sinkende Schiff eh schon verlassen haben.
Auf den Niedersachsen Klasing, der schon mehrfach bewiesen hat, dass er in der Lage ist, aus der Schafsherde auszuscheren.
Auf den wütenden Hessen, der doch kaum noch anders kann.
Auf...
*Traut euch, verdammt! Tut endlich das Richtige!*

Ich biete aber auch eine Wette an:
Frau Doktors erste Worte, 
nachdem sie von Ortels Statement erfahren (und hoffentlich verstanden) hat (vielleicht erklärte es ihr ja jemand) waren:
_"Eine Ungeheuerlichkeit!"
:q
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Unbestätigt, bei mir eingegangener Flurfunk:
Bayern sind stinksauer (siehe Delegiertenmaterial, ist natürlich bescheuert die Bayern anzugehen, wenn man die zurück haben will), Niedersachsen ist eh klar, dass die raus sind, Hessen zumindest dann, wenn eine Beitragserhöhung kommen sollte (was ja auch Rheinland Pfalz und Hamburg angeblich so plant), sieht aber auch so kaum einen Grund drin zu bleiben, MeckPomm (Mau, Kommissionsmitglied) steht stramm zum DAFV, ebenso Pieper von Weser-Ems (wobei da wohl sein Verband (noch) anderer Meinung ist), vom Saarland hört man auch nix, dass die zurückwollten, Sachsen will wohl nach dem inhaltsleeren Geblubber mit Durchhalteparolen heute auf der DAFV-Sitzung auch kündigen, LSFV-SH will aber auf seiner ausserordentlichen HV wohl die Kündigungsrücknahme UND die Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV vorschlagen und abnicken lassen (wär eh nur ne Minderheit, die dagegen wäre in SH).

Man brauche auch keinen Plan B, falls die Beitragerhöhung abgelehnt würde, dann müsse man sich halt wieder im Januar treffen und einen neuen Haushalt beschliessen..

Die Zersplitterung innerhalb des DAFV geht also munter weiter, Frau Dr. kann zumindest verbuchen, die organisierte Angelfischerschaft gespalten zu haben..

Im Prinzip isses ja nur die Frage, obs noch ein Jahr weiter geht oder ob die gleich reinen Tisch machen..


Was für Angler und das Angeln besser wäre, dürfte wohl kaum Diskussionen geben.........


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Sachsen will wohl nach dem inhaltsleeren Geblubber mit Durchhalteparolen heute auf der DAFV-Sitzung auch kündigen,...


 Hat sie wieder so eine Erfolgsrede gehalten? :m

Frau Dr. Xxxxxxxxx... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Gesprochen haben wohl fast ausschliesslich Befürworter, das war nicht nur  Frau Dr. alleine (speziell auch MeckPomm, Pieper, LSFV-SH etc.)..

Die anderen haben ja schon ihre Konsequenzen oder Planung dafür durch und meldeten sich gar nicht mehr groß (was auch teilweise (nicht offiziell, nebenher) angesprochen wurde: Dass ihr da nix mehr sagt dazu? Warum, geht uns nix mehr an, wir sind eh raus...)


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich unser neuer Präsi aus Brandenburg so schlägt, oder auch nicht, da hört man goarnix
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Davon hab ich auch nix gehört (seit der(Kon)Fusion sind die in Sachen BV eh auf Tauchstation).

Der wird wohl die bisherige Linie ("Erpressung" der Ex-DAV-LV zum Übertritt in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV) weiter durchziehen und auch klar weiter pro DAFV stehen, nehm ich mal an...

Und das alles (auch bei allen vorgenannten), obwohl es jetzt klar und öffentlich eine anglerfreundlichere Alternative geben würde (Thema hier)...


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Von dem st bisher auch kaum was zu hören gewesen, zumindest als ehemaliger Landwirtschaftsminister des Landes soll ihm ein guter Ruf vorauseilen, naja und Angler ist er auch noch, eigentlich müsste die Kombi passen, ich lass mich überraschen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Dann würds mal Zeit werden, dass der Farbe bekennt - sowas sollte ja auch rechtzeitig in den Vereinen diskutiert werden..

Ach neeeeeee halt - war ja auch vor der (Kon)Fusion nicht so, dass die Brandenburger ehrlich und offen informiert wurden von ihrem LV, trotz "Erpressung" der anderen DAV-LV; warum dann jetzt?

Nach dem was damals geschehen ist, müsste sich da aber schwer was geändert haben, wenn man denen vertrauen sollte..

Mal sehen, ob sich im Hinblick auf die jetzt klare und anglerfreundlichere Alternative zum DAFV da was rührt.....


----------



## Revilo62 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/sites/default/files/bilder/MAng/2015/MAng-03-2015.pdf
Mal zum Lesen, wen es interessiert, vielleicht lesen andere differenzierter.
Und nicht gleich wieder übers Casting herfallen, es wird ja auch geangelt
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Genau, guter Tipp!!

Da sieht man gleich, wes Geistes Kind die sind...

Man lese den Bericht zum 25-jährigen Jubiläum des LAVB (ab Seite 14) mit der Präsidentin des DAFV,* der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Ehrengast des LAVB, *die sich in ihrem Grußwort bedankte, *dass wohl ohne den LAVB nie die (Kon)Fusion gekommen wäre!!*

Nicht das wegen dieser Tat unglaubwürdige sonstige Wortgeblubber vom LAVB ist die Meßlatte!

Sondern an solchen Taten wie Frau Dr. als Ehrengast einladen, die sich dafür für die "Erpressung" damals durch den LAVB bedankte, erkennt man die wirkliche Einstellung da...

*Ich gestehe auch Verbandlern zu, dass sie lernen und umdenken können* - dann *MUSS* es aber auch *durch entsprechende Taten *(Kündigung beim DAFV, Antrag auf Auflösung des DAFV etc.) erst mal *untermauert werden*.

Jedenfalls wenn man die Untaten ("Erpressung" des DAFV zum VDSF/DAFV) verzeihen sollte - auf ne Entschuldigung wird man wohl lange warten müssen, dafür, dass ohne den LAVB wohl kaum der für Angler und das Angeln schädliche DAFV installiert worden wäre.....

Also mal sehen, in wie weit sich das jetzt ändert beim aktiven Tun des LAVB in Bezug auf den DAFV, wenn jetzt mit dem DFV eine klare, anglerfreundlichere Alternative zum DAFV bereit steht und  auch öffentlich bekannt wurde  (Thema hier).....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ein Antrag des LSFV-NDS auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV wurde aus formalen Gründen  von der DAFV-dominierten Mehrheit im DFV abgelehnt.

Zu spät gestellt und nicht allen vorliegend.

Ob ein erneuter Antrag gestellt wird, oder der vorliegende weiter geführt, kann ich (noch) nicht sagen.

Antragsteller sollen aber mit Stimmungs- und Meinungsbild trotzdem zufrieden gewesen sein - hat wohl was angestossen...

Freunde der Angler im DFV meinten, es wäre alleine schon wichtig, dass der Antrag gestellt worden sei.

Organisierte Angelfischer im DAFV spalten eben lieber weiter..

Statt Entgegenkommen zur Mitarbeit in gemeinsamen Gremien beim DFV und Nutzung des Sachverstandes eines so renommierten Landesverbandes, arbeitet der DAFV hier wohl also auch weiter an der Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischer, so wie sie im Delegiertenmaterial auch schon die Bayern diskreditiert haben.

So werden sie kaum "Rückkehrer" produzieren..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Antrag des LSFV-NDS auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV wurde aus formalen Gründen von der DAFV-dominierten Mehrheit im DFV abgelehnt.
> 
> Zu spät gestellt und nicht allen vorliegend.



So geil- der DAFV, der nix fristgerecht und satzungsgemäß gebacken bekommt, nimmt einen solchen Vorwand- ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sich wirklich gezielt der Lächerlich hingeben wollen.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Organisierte Angelfischer im DAFV spalten eben lieber weiter..


 Die Spaltung der Angler in Deutschland ist doch genau das, was der DAFV sich als (einzigen) Erfolg auf die Fahne schreiben kann. Ok, verplempern von Millionen von Beiträgen auch noch 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So werden sie kaum "Rückkehrer" produzieren..


 Wollen die das denn überhaupt? Die restlichen LV werden ihren DAFV mit der Kohle ihrer Mitglieder schon am Leben halten! Notfalls mit einer Umlage...

Zur Frage des Thread: Ja, der DFV ist aktuell eine Alternative! Dort geht es um Fischer, Angler, Fische und es wird gearbeitet. Dinge die ich im DAFV nicht erkennen kann. Also, einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Und wenn auch das nichts wird- dann wird es sicherlich nicht schlimmer als jetzt!

Wie ist denn der IST- Zustand im DAFV und was könnte schlechter für uns Angler werden? Ich sehe keine Gefahr. Und solange Thomas denen auf die Finger guckt, werden die zu uns Anglern auch lieb sein...

Allerdings müssen da noch ein paar Köpfe aus den alten Zöpfen rollen- was sicherlich so oder so passieren wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Antrag des LSFV-NDS auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV wurde aus formalen Gründen  von der DAFV-dominierten Mehrheit im DFV abgelehnt.
> 
> Zu spät gestellt und nicht allen vorliegend.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So geil- der DAFV, der nix fristgerecht und satzungsgemäß gebacken bekommt, nimmt einen solchen Vorwand- ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sich wirklich gezielt der Lächerlich hingeben wollen.



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht.:q

Aber, denen ist ja wohl nichts mehr peinlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Warten wir mal in Ruhe ab, was alles noch an Infos kommt..


----------



## Honeyball (28. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Honeyball schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Selbst die Tatsache, dass eine endgültige Auflösung dieser Trümmertruppe durch den DFV noch eine durchaus gangbare Alternative bieten könnte
> ...


War missverständliche Satzstellung von mir. Besser:

Selbst die Tatsache, dass eine endgültige Auflösung dieser Trümmertruppe noch eine durchaus gangbare Alternative durch den DFV bieten könnte, ändert nichts an der Machtgeilheit des versammelten Inkompetenzteams. 

...und genau das hat sich ja auch prompt bestätigt:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Bin ja schwerstens gespannt, ob die BW-LV-Sonnengötter im evtl. BV-Zerlegensfall dann in den DFV reingehen oder weiterhin vehement "nachtruhen" wollen.

Ehrlich gesagt seh ich in diesem Fall weiterhin rabenschwarz - glaube kaum, dass die sich den schon vor Ewigkeiten selbst reingerammten Brückenpfeiler wieder ausm Hintern ziehen.

Die stehen auf eigeninstallierte Kugeln am Fuß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Antrag des LSFV-NDS auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV wurde aus formalen Gründen  von der DAFV-dominierten Mehrheit im DFV abgelehnt.
> 
> Zu spät gestellt und nicht allen vorliegend.
> 
> ...



Stimmt so wie oben aus dem Flurfunk berichtet nicht ganz, hier nach dem Flurfunk mal aus ersten genaueren Erläuterungen.

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*LSFV-NDS stellt Antrag auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV*​
Der DFV hat scheinbar mehrere kooptierte Mitglieder (Mitglieder ohne Stimmrecht und Beitrag, die sich aber in der Gremienarbeit oder in Ausschüssen mit ihrem Sachverstand einbringen)..

Diesen Antrag auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft hat der LSFV-NDS gestellt, weil er sich mit seinem Sach- und Fachverstand in den entsprechenden Gremien, Ausschüssen und Beratungen im Sinne einer Bündelungen der Interessen von Fischern und Anglern in ganz Deutschland beim DFV mit einbringen wollte.
Auch nach der Satzung des DFV, welche im § 1 das Streben nach Einheit der gesamten Fischerei in Deutschland enthält ..

Bei Anträgen von Landesverbänden auf Mitgliedschaft haben laut DFV-Satzung dann wohl zuerst Nachbar-LV die Möglichkeit, das abzulehnen. 

Dann wird das auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des DFV beraten und abgestimmt, wenn der Antrag nicht zurück gezogen wird.

Bernhard Pieper, Präsident der Anglergruppe im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems (der eigentliche Präsi des Gesamtverbandes Weser-Ems ist Dirk Sander von den Kutterfischern) hat dann wohl auf der Sitzung sofort, noch bevor der Antrag im Wortlaut bekannt war, die Ablehnung von Weser-Ems zum Antrag auf Mitarbeit des LSFV-NDS bekannt gegeben (obwohl er das wohl überhaupt nicht durfte, das hätte sein Präsi Dirk Sander machen müssen).

*Damit hat Pieper nun wohl auch für sein Vizepräsidentenamt im DAFV und für die Unterstützung von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan in einer offiziellen Äußerung  die Zusammenarbeit und Kooperation mit seinem Nachbarverband, dem LSFV-NDS, aufgekündigt. *

Denn wenn so ein Angebot zur Zusammenarbeit im DFV vorliegt, das so vom Präsi der Anglergruppe des Nachbarverbandes abgeschmettert wird, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass mit so jemand dann eine weitere Kooperation in welcher Art und Weise auch immer stattfinden sollte.

Wenn doch derjenige seinen Unwillen zu Kooperationen so klar und eindeutig zum Ausdruck bringt (obwohl Pieper das wohl gar nicht gedurft hätte, sondern das sein Präsi Dirk Sander hätte tun müssen) .

Der Antrag besteht nun also weiter (ist zumindest meines Wissens nicht zurückgezogen worden), wird dann wohl auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des DFV beraten und abgestimmt.

Daher waren die Niedersachsen wohl auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, wie per Flurfunk vermeldet wurde..

Gespannt bin ich dann mal, ob auch Frau Dr. mit ihrer Truppe im DFV, wie der Herr Pieper, solche Angebote zur aktiven Mitarbeit im DFV wie vom LSFV-NDS so brüsk ausschlagen wird und so noch weiter die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischer vorantreiben wird - das wird spannend werden bei der Abstimmung auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des DFV..

Damit würde die vom DAFV ja wiederum gegen die DFV-Satzung verstossen, welche IM DFV die Einheit der gesamten Fischerei will.

Nachdem dem DAFV ja schon so viele LV von der Stange gehen und dadurch diese vom DFV gewollte Einheit eh schon ad absurdum geführt wird.

Eben genau durch die Spaltungspolitik des DAFV und seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..

Sobald ich mehr Details kenne, werde ich die bringen..



*Zum nachdenken und rechnen für Weser-Ems Vereinspräsis:*

Weser-Ems kostet bereits jetzt deutlich mehr pro Mitglied als der LSFV-NDS..

Wenn dann ab 2017 der LSFV-NDS raus aus dem DAFV ist, Weser-Ems dann aber wohl schon die zweite Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV mit bezahlen muss, da die Erhöhung 2016 nach dem Austritt NDS und wohl auch Sachsen 2017 schon wieder nicht reichen wird, zahlen die Vereine in 
Weser-Ems aber richtig für das Vizepräsiamt  von Bernhard Pieper und das Referentenamt von Dr. Salva im DAFV!!

Denn wenn Weser-Ems also nach dem Wunsch Piepers im DAFV bleibt, ist der Beitrag pro Vereinsangler ab 
2017 bei Weser-Ems wohl: * deutlich über 12 - 13 Euro...*

Der vom LSFV-NDS dann bei bei* 4,50€........*

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS können neben niedersächsischen Vereinen auch ALLE Vereine aus an Niedersachsen angrenzenden Bundesländern Mitglied im LSFV-NDS für 4,50 pro Vereinsmitglied werden.

*Also Vereine aus* 
Nordrhein-Westfalen
Hessen
Thüringen
Brandenburg
Sachsen Anhalt
Hamburg
Bremen
Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Gespannt bin ich dann mal, ob auch Frau Dr. mit ihrer Truppe im DFV, wie der Herr Pieper, solche Angebote zur aktiven Mitarbeit im DFV wie vom LSFV-NDS so brüsk ausschlagen wird und so noch weiter die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischer vorantreiben wird - das wird spannend werden bei der Abstimmung auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des DFV..

Damit würde die vom DAFV ja wiederum gegen die DFV-Satzung verstossen, welche IM DFV die Einheit der gesamten Fischerei will.

Nachdem dem DAFV ja schon so viele LV von der Stange gehen und dadurch diese vom DFV gewollte Einheit eh schon ad absurdum geführt wird.

Eben genau durch die Spaltungspolitik des DAFV und seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..


----------



## Heidechopper (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Hallo Thomas, vergiss das Land Brandenburg nicht. 
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Was soll mit denen sein?

Die haben ja damals den DAV zum Übertritt "erpresst" - meinst Du es hat da plötzlich Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat geregnet und die wollen auch raus aus dem DAFV??

Auf der DAFV-Sitzung beim Fischereitag des DFV waren sie jedenfalls mit einer größeren Gruppe inkl. neuem Präsi anwesend - haben sich aber nicht einmal zu Wort gemeldet, keinerlei Kritik am DAFV.

Werden also wohl auch weiterhin stramm zum DAFV stehen, den sie so unbedingt wollten, dass sie damals die anderen DAV-LV "erpressen" mussten...


----------



## 0ggy (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Moin er meint Brandenburg fehlt in deiner Liste für die Bundesländer die an Niedersachsen grenzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

uuuups - danke Dir.

*Wird ergänzt, danke schön - 
und sorry für meine Betriebsblindheit!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> *LSFV-NDS stellt Antrag auf kooptierte Mitgliedschaft im DFV*​
> Der DFV hat scheinbar mehrere kooptierte Mitglieder (Mitglieder ohne Stimmrecht und Beitrag, die sich aber in der Gremienarbeit oder in Ausschüssen mit ihrem Sachverstand einbringen)..
> ...


----------



## Knispel (31. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Thomas, wollte Weser-Ems nicht auch aus dem DAFV raus ? Wie kann Herr Pieper denn den Antrag von Niedersachsen einfach so ablehnen - die wären doch denn im gleichen Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Will eigentlich nicht zu viel über Pieper schreiben, damit ich mich nicht selber verwarnen muss.....

Ja, die haben gekündigt mit Weser-Ems, aber Pieper und Salva wollen wohl ihre DAFV-Ämtchen behalten und wollen das zurücknehmen - was (bis jetzt) die Mehrheit bei Weser-Ems noch anders sieht..

Die haben nach der DAFV-HV ne eigene HV, wo das entschieden werden soll (man munkelt, dass sich deswegen auch schon Mau (der früher auch mal die Ausgaben/Haushalt beim DAFV kritisiert hatte) nun so pro DAFV agiert, der macht sich wohl Hoffnung auf Nachfolge von Pieper).

Zumal ja sein Verband (M-V) nicht nur stramm zum DAFV steht, sondern seinen organisierten Angelfischern für die tolle Arbeit des DAFV auch ne Beitragserhöhung hat angedeihen lassen..

Schon alleine, dass sowohl Pieper wie Salva TROTZ der Kündigung ihre LV NICHT auf ihre Ämter beim DAFV verzichten, spricht Bände - wenn ein LV beim DAFV kündigt, gebietet es doch schon der Anstand, dass man als Präsi und Biologe des kündigenden LV dann auch seine Ämter beim DAFV zurück gibt...

Ist ja aber hier nicht das eigentliche Thema...


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ist der Kormoran nicht eine der zwei einzigen Endlosschleifen von Frau Dr.?

Aber selbst da zeigt der DFV, dass er dieses Thema einfach & praxisnäher anpacken kann:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Kormoran-Faltblatt-zum-Download


----------



## raubangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Wenn der DAFV ein Spartenverband des DFV ist, dann ist der DFV doch der DAFV + Berufsfischer.
Also Pest + Cholera. Da fehlt nur noch PETA.

Klärt mal einen Doofen auf, warum dann bei dem DFV irgendetwas Positives dran sein soll, wenn der im Kern aus dem DAFV besteht, erweitert um Schleppnetzfischer.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn der DAFV ein Spartenverband des DFV ist, dann ist der DFV doch der DAFV + Berufsfischer.
> Also Pest + Cholera. Da fehlt nur noch PETA.
> 
> Klärt mal einen Doofen auf, warum dann bei dem DFV irgendetwas Positives dran sein soll, wenn der im Kern aus dem DAFV besteht, erweitert um Schleppnetzfischer.




In der Tat, unbedingt verstehen muss man dies nicht.

Selbst der von den LV gehasste Mohnert ist im DFV.

Evtl. liegt die "Fähigkeit"des  DFV in der Unabhängigkeit von den Landesverbänden.

Und..weil man auch noch immer die Berufsfischer mit im Boot hat


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Thread zum DFV als mögliche Alternative zum DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838

Anders als der nichts-machende, -mitkriegende, -... DAFV, hat der DFV bereits etablierte Lobbyisten in Brüssel & Berlin, die auch aktiv sind.
Obwohl eigentlich nicht zuständig, haben sie Kohlen für Angler aus dem Feuer geholt; s. Thema dieses Threads oder http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733 
weil, wie man immer sieht, der DAFV es einfach nicht macht & kann.
Und sie sagen, dass sie -im Falle, wenn sie die Vertretung der Angler übernehmen sollten, wenn der DAFV die Flügel streckt & die LVs eintreten- aktiv für Angler arbeiten werden, z.b. in Bezug auf Beschränkungen, Kormoran, Angelgegner wie Peta,...

Kann man sich was Besseres vorstellen: ja!
Aber: Bislang war das Totschlagargument für eine Abkehr vom DAFV immer: "wir haben keine Alternative, der Aufbau eines neuen Bundesverbandes würde Jahre dauern".
Mit dem DFV empfiehlt sich eine deutlich bessere Alternative, als es VDSF und DAFV je war.
Besser 2€ als nichts in der Tasche, wenn 5 € nicht zu kriegen sind.


----------



## raubangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Und sie sagen, dass sie -im Falle, wenn sie die Vertretung der Angler übernehmen sollten, wenn der DAFV die Flügel streckt & die LVs eintreten- aktiv für Angler arbeiten werden, z.b. in Bezug auf Beschränkungen, Kormoran, Angelgegner wie Peta,...



Das heisst, die arbeiten momentan NICHT aktiv für Angler, obwohl der DAFV ein Teil des DFV ist?

Das der DAFV ein Teil des DFV ist,  bestätigt ja sogar das BfN mit dieser 'Aussperrung' des DAFV, da dieser ja bereits via DFV mit am Tisch sitzt.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das heisst, die arbeiten momentan NICHT aktiv für Angler, obwohl der DAFV ein Teil des DFV ist?
> 
> Das der DAFV ein Teil des DFV ist,  bestätigt ja sogar das BfN mit dieser 'Aussperrung' des DAFV, da dieser ja bereits via DFV mit am Tisch sitzt.


Ich verstehe Ortels Aussage so, dass der DFV z.B. einen Richtungswechsel in der Strategie gegenüber Angelgegnern vollziehen würde, aktiver Kampf gegen solche, statt Ignorieren, wie es der DAFV in alter VDSF-Manier bevorzugt.

Und das Kontrukt verstehe ich in der Art, dass der DAFV sich als Spartenverband um Anglerkrams kümmert (kümmern sollte!), der Rest vom DFV um allg. fischereiliche Fragen, Belange der Berufsfischer, Züchter, Betreiber.

Wenn der DAFV weg wäre, könnten die LVs eine Anglergruppierung innerhalb des DFVs bilden, der DFV selbst mit Präsi Ortel aber den Hut auf haben ...und arbeiten, statt sich mit Umzügen von Geschäftsstellen zu kümmern und innerverbandliche Reibereien zu betreiben.

Wenn ich mit meinem Verständnis davon falsch liege, wird Thomas das aufklären.

PS: dass der Name Mohnert da noch rumgeistert, wurmt mich auch arg. Welche Rolle er tatsächlich noch dort spielt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber: in diesem (Schadens-)Fall arbeitet die Zeit endgültig an einer Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Es ist ganz einfach:
Was nützt ein nicht von Behörden und Ministerien anerkannter DAFV?

Die reden lieber mit dem seit Jahren als seriös und kompetent anerkannten DFV.

Normalerweise sollte auch innerhalb des DFV der DAFV die organisierten Angelfischer vertreten - dass sie dazu nicht in der Lange sind, sieht man ja an der Beurteilung des Bundesamtes für Naturschutz..

Dass (bzw. ob) der DFV bereit und in der Lage ist, nach dem Scheitern des  DAFV die organisierten Angelfischer zu vertreten, könnt ihr im passenden Thread diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838

Hier gehts drum, dasss der DAFV nur als Spartenverband im DFV nach interner Absprache mit dem DFV von wichtigen Behörden und Ministerien gehört wird und eben die Einschätzung z. B. hier des BfN, dass der DAFV gerade mal ein Spartenverband ist (war ja deren Wortwahl, die ich natürlich gerne übernommen habe)...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Hallo zusammen,

das BfN bedient sich sowohl wahlweise des DAFV als auch des DFV, je nach dem wer situationsabhängig aus Sicht des BfN für die Behörde als Kooperationspartner sinnvoller erscheint.

Ich erinnere nur daran, dass kürzlich erst das BfN zusammen mit dem DAFV den Fisch des Jahres bestimmt hat.

Was den konkreten Fall angeht: Hier geht es um "invasive Arten" und da ist logischer Weise der DFV der richtige Partner, denn man braucht - bezogen auf Fische - nicht nur die Sparte "Angelfischerei" am Tisch sondern auch die Sparten "Züchter", "Teichwirte" und "Berufsfischer".
Will man invasive Fischarten (also nichtheimische Arten) wie Regenbogenforelle, Amur usw. zurückdrängen bzw. den zukünftigen Besatz verbieten, dann sind nicht nur die Angler mit ihrem Hobby betroffen, sondern auch die Züchter und Berufsfischer. Und darum ist es logisch, dass in diesem Fall der spartenübergreifende DFV eingeladen ist. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Lieber gute Freunde im und mit dem DFV, als unverlässliche Verwandte in Form des jetzigen DAFV..


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lieber gute Freunde im und mit dem DFV, als unverlässliche Verwandte in Form des jetzigen DAFV..



http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html


Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur daran, dass kürzlich erst das BfN zusammen mit dem DAFV den Fisch des Jahres bestimmt hat.


Na, damit ist dann auch die obere Kompetenzlatte des DAFV erreicht. 
Ich erbleiche vor Ehrfurcht!

Nachtrag:
wenn die "Zuständigkeiten" so wären, wie von dir beschrieben,
warum hat der DAFV dann doch noch verzweifelt (& vergeblich) versucht in diese Gesprächsrunde zu kommen?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Die Liste ist mir bekannt,ich verstehe auch durchaus,worauf du anspielst￼ 

Und sicher machen ein oder zwei (DFV )Schwalben noch keinen 
(Angler)Sommer..

Trotzdem ist der DFV in letzter Zeit positiver aufgefallen,als das eigentlich dafür bezahlte Anglerpendant.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

ich möchte mal ein lichtlein setzen, ein leuchttürmchen sozusagen.
fünfzig jahre stell ich den fischen schon nach, am anfang sprach ich von angeln gehen. war nur kurze zeit; setdem gehe ich fischen.
wortklauberei eventuell, aber gefühlt war ich immer 'fischen'.

allein schon deshalb ist mir der DFV schon sympathischer.
und dann stimmt das auch f e e l i n g.

gute entscheidung des amtes.

was will eine nichtangelnde präsis da schon einbringen:
etwa ihr besonderes engagement?
etwa ihre organisatorische  kompetenz?
oder doch nur ihr geknipstes fdp-ticket?

sorry, sie will sich selbst einbringen.
alles klar...

GUTES AMT!

ps: isst sie überhaupt fisch?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Hallo




Jose schrieb:


> gute entscheidung des amtes.
> 
> 
> GUTES AMT!
> ...




Davon sollte man auf alle Fälle ausgehen. Und darum lädt das Amt auch jeweils den Verband (DFV oder DAFV) ein, der den Interessen des Amtes am meisten dient. In jeder Hinsicht.

Aber jetzt auf den konkreten Fall heruntergebrochen: Hat irgend jemand eine Ahnung was der DFV im Hinblick auf invasive Fischarten für eine Position vertritt? Und welche der DAFV? Und stimmen diese Positionen mit der Mehrheitsmeinung der Landesverbände, der Vereine, der Angler überein?

Dürfte alles sehr im Unbestimmten sein.

Wie auch immer: Ich persönlich bin ja ein Verfechter des "freien Mandats" und damit hat der DFV für mich Verhandlungsvollmacht. Ich gehe davon aus, nachdem der DFV auch die Züchter und Berufsfischer vertritt, dass er eine Position einnehmen wird, die mehr die wirtschaftliche und (spass-)anglerfreundliche Position in den Vordergrund rückt und den Naturschutz tendenziell etwas unterordnet. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

ich geh davon aus, dass der DFV sein hauptinteresse, nämlich die aneignung von fisch, stark vertreten wird. dass dazu nicht nur entnahme-regelungen gehören sollte klar sein; ressourcen schonen, um fischern eine zukunft zu erhalten, liegt in deren ureigensten interesse, auch wenn da so mancher sauerer apfel...

ich seh mich in meinem interesse von denen besser vertreten, ohne naturschutz-geschmonze.


----------



## raubangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Angler haben zwei Feinde:
1. Naturspatzen
2. Berufsfischer

Jetzt hier mit den Berufsfischern rumzumachen, nur um dem DAFV was reinzuwürgen, ist schlicht Schwachsinn.

Oh ja, sie haben sich bei der Dorschdiskussion für die Angler eingesetzt.
Aber wie ist diese scheiss Dorschdiskussion überhaupt entstanden?
Alles hängt an einer Studie, die bereits 2007 entstanden ist.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1760040&postcount=51
Wir wurden damals von Freunden der Berufsfischer verarscht und können heute die Früchte ernten.
Ja, nennt mich ruhig Kassandra!

Das Angeln fällt in das Landesrecht.
Ein Bundesverband macht somit recht wenig Sinn (bis auf High-Level Dinge wie das Tierschutzgesetz).
Der momentane DAFV schon dreimal nicht.
Wenn ein Ersatz her soll, dann doch keiner mit Berufsfischern!!
Greenpeace & Co. zerlegen solche Leute doch schon zum Frühstück!

Ich bin in einem Sportverein, der auch einen Baggersee als Badesee betreibt.
Der hat auch eine Angelsparte, in die ich kürzlich eingetreten bin.
Und ich durfte mir heute einen Ausweis vom DAFV abholen.
Für einen privaten Baggersee in Niedersachsen, wo es noch nicht einmal eine Fischereischeinpflicht gibt!
Die Sekretärin war unschuldig und nicht als Lynchopfer geeignet.
Aber das Lynchen kommt noch.
Ich habe bereits eine Flasche Rotwein als Ausgleich getrunken.
Die Rechtschreibfehler dürft Ihr somit behalten....


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Angler haben zwei Feinde:
> 1. Naturspatzen
> 2. Berufsfischer
> ...
> ...





auch wenn einer die lampe an hat ist er noch längst nicht erleuchtet :m


----------



## mathei (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Nun, die Stimmenzahl im DFV dürfte sich kaum durch den Wegfall des DAFV verändern. Wird durch eintretende LV ausgeglichen. Durch Einsparung des DAFV Betrages, könnte dieser an den DFV fliessen. 1 Milion zusätzlich an den DFV dürfte die Interesser der Angler wohl entgegen kommen


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Der DFV kann für Angler nur die falsche Lösung sein.
Berufsfischer und Teichwirte haben mit Anglern (Hobby) nichts zu tun ausser uns falsche Besatzfische zu verkaufen (Blaubandbärbling als Moderlieschen), Grasfische, Besatzfische  zu überteuerten Preisen zu verkaufen, gemessen an dem was sie in der Lebensmittelindustrie dafür bekommen.
Massentierhaltung unter Einsatz von Chemie und Medizin.
Meere überfischen und nur 50 % Prozent des Fangs verwerten.
Die Störe mit ausgerottet. Die Wale in den Weltmeeren fast ausgerottet(ja, die Deutschen, nicht die Japaner).
Den Hering fast ausgerottet und nur mit erheblichem Wiederstand der Berufsfischer konnte der Hering so geschont werden dass dieselben Berufsfischer jetzt wieder Heringe fangen dürfen. Fangen in der Irischen See die Junglachse, von Anglern bezahlt und in den Flüssen besetzt weg und verkaufen sie uns dann als Wildfanglachse.
Oder mit Subvention aus der Fischereiabgabe Brachsen als unerwünschten Bestand befischen und in der Biogasanlage verwerten.
Den Dorsch in der Ostsee fast ausgerottet.
Man muss nicht für den DAFV sein, aber deswegen diese Berufsfischervertretung, die zu recht nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt ist als das seligmachende für die Angler zu betrachten ist sicher auch nicht die richtige Lösung.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*

Bevor Thomas ne Reihe der letzten Postings (auch von mir) gleich dahin verschiebt, wo sie hin gehören...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass (bzw. ob) der DFV bereit und in der Lage ist, nach dem Scheitern des  DAFV die organisierten Angelfischer zu vertreten, könnt ihr im passenden Thread diskutieren:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838
> ...


...und dort dann weiterdiskutiert wird, sollten sich so manche hier mal von dem Bild des Berufsfischers aus den 60igern lösen.

Die verdienen heute mehr Geld mit der Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern und dem Verkauf von Angelkarten, als mit einem Strassenschikd, "frisch gefangene Brasse zum Mitnehmen".

Mannmannmann... #d


----------



## raubangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV ausgesperrt - Der Naturschutzstatus öffnet keine Türen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Die verdienen heute mehr Geld mit der Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern und dem Verkauf von Angelkarten, als mit einem Strassenschikd, "frisch gefangene Brasse zum Mitnehmen".
> 
> Mannmannmann... #d



Das sind Teichwirte.

Die Berufsfischer sind die Profi-Spartenfreunde vom DFV:
Deutscher Hochseefischerei-Verband e.V.


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Der DFV hat ja nur 4 Mitglieder, aber ein riesiges Präsidium.
Wie ist da eigentlich die interne Regelung, wenn es zu Interessenskonflikten (Angler - Berufsfischer) kommt.
Wie sind die Stimmverhältnisse?
Ich suche schon eine Weile die Satzung vom DFV, kann sie aber nicht finden.....


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Interessenskonflikte kann es geben, ja.
Vermutlich löst man die aber sogar besser, wenn man auf derselben Seite des Tisches sitzt.

Primär haben Angler & Binnen-, Küsten- & Hochseefischer aber doch ein gemeinsames Interesse: die Nutzung der Natur!
Und damit auch gemeinsame Gegner, gemeinsame Ansprechpartner in Politik & Co., ...
Das wiegt doch viel gewichtiger als mögliche Interessenskonflikte.

Das bisherige Konstrukt funktioniert nicht,
weil der DAFV auf allen Ebenen nicht funktioniert,
im DFV & ausserhalb.

Deswegen ist es sinnvoll, dass diese unsinnige Zwischeninstanz und die LVs direkt als Anglergruppe dort vertreten sind.
Da sie eine Eigenorganisation nicht zum Laufen kriegen (VDSF bis DAFV) muss eine Führung her, die den Sauhaufen bündeln kann UND Anglerinteressen auch vertreten kann und will.
Bei Letzterem hat Präsi Ortel gute Ansätze gezeigt; besser als es der DAFV je hingekriegt hat.
Eine bessere Alternative zeigt sich nicht.


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessenskonflikte kann es geben, ja.
> Vermutlich löst man die aber sogar besser, wenn man auf derselben Seite des Tisches sitzt.
> 
> Primär haben Angler & Binnen-, Küsten- & Hochseefischer aber doch ein gemeinsames Interesse: die Nutzung der Natur!
> ....



Das ist ja das Schöne an Interessenskonflikten, dass man dann für gewöhnlich auf der anderen Seite des Tisches sitzt.
Hat jemand zufälligerweise die Satzung vom DFV griffbereit?
Da muss ja drinstehen, wieviel die Angler im DFV zu melden haben.

Und zwischen Nutzung der Natur und deren Ausnutzung bis zur Vernichtung sehe ich auch noch Unterschiede.
Frag mal die ehemaligen afrikanischen Fischer, die Dank europäischer Hochseefischer nun als Piraten ihre Familien ernähren müssen.
Oder schau' Dir mal Videos an, wie ein Meeresboden aussieht, nachdem Grundnetze alles umgepflügt haben.

Mit solchen Leuten willst Du in einem Verband sein?
Wie ist der DAFV da überhaupt reingekommen?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mit solchen Leuten willst Du in einem Verband sein?


Also bitte, es geht primär darum, dass Anglerinteressen überhaupt mal vertreten werden.
Wenn mein Ziel ist die Welt zu retten, schmeiß ich dem Pfaffen morgen was in den Klingelbeutel.

Wo bin ich denn jetzt?
In einen Naturschutzverband 
- der quasi nichts für den Naturschutz tut
der sich Anglerverband nennt (und sich von diesen bezahlen lässt)
- und nichts für Angler macht.
- Nachtrag: dazu in einem Verband, der sich für das Abknüppeln eines jeden gefangenen Fisches ausspricht, zumindest nichts gegen diesen Trend unternimmt.

Wenn zur Wahl nur der DAFV und der DFV steht
-eine andere ist nicht da und wird die nächsten Jahre auch nicht kommen-
dann weiß ich, wo ich besser vertreten werde.


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also bitte, es geht primär darum, dass Anglerinteressen überhaupt mal vertreten werden.
> ....



Das Fischereirecht für uns Angler ist Landes- und nicht Bundesrecht.
Somit werden Anglerinteressen primär von den LVs vertreten.

Ein Bundesverband macht nur Sinn, damit man mit dem NABU etc. auf Bundesebene mitreden darf/kann.
Dafür dürften Hochseefischer genau die Richtigen sein. #q

Man muss eine Katastrophe ja nicht durch die zweite ablösen.
Man kann auch ganz ohne Bundesverband leben.
Das dürfte hier die beste Alternative sein.

|gutenach


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht für uns Angler ist Landes- und nicht Bundesrecht.
> Somit werden Anglerinteressen primär von den LVs vertreten.
> 
> Ein Bundesverband macht nur Sinn, damit man mit dem NABU etc. auf Bundesebene mitreden darf/kann.
> Dafür dürften Hochseefischer genau die Richtigen sein. #q



Selbstverständlich wäre für die Angler und das Angeln kein Bundesverband besser als der inkompetente DAFV, das ist keine Frage.

Aber erstens ist nicht das Fischereirecht in den Ländern für Angler oder das Angeln das große Problem, sondern Tier- und Naturschutzrecht aus dem Bund und Europa.

Das kommt nun mal vom Bund/Europa und MUSS dann von den Ländern umgesetzt werden.

Daher ist ein fähiger Bundesverband wichtig, um da rechtzeitig entgegenwirken zu können - wie "ernst" der Spartenverband DAFV von Behörden und Ministerien genommen wird und dass er damit diese Aufgabe gar nicht erfüllen kann, wurde ja auch schon klar, genauso wie der Stand da des DFV als seriös und kompetent:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350


Der DFV ist zudem nicht der Verband der Hochseefischer, sondern der gemeinsame Dachverband der Fischer und Angler.

Und auch im DFV will dummerweise der unfähige DAFV für Angler zuständig sein, so dass bisher da auch nicht viel Positives geleistet wurde für Angler und das Angeln. Sondern die DFV-Hauptamtlichen nur immer das Schlimmste verhindern konnten (Dorsch Baglimit, invasive Arten jetzt, etc..).
Würden die LV direkt Mitglied im DFV sein und so eine Anglergruppe im DFV bezahlen und aufbauen können, die dann für Angler arbeiten kann, erst dann kanns richtig funktionieren - solange die Landesverbände durch die Unterstützung des DAFV weiter alles blockieren, kann auch der DFV immer nur das Schlimmste verhindern. 

Und dass und wie es geht, ist ja im Eingangsposting hier zu lesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> *Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*
> 
> ...


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

@Thomas
Die LVs sind der DAFV.
Sie sind nicht Opfer des DAFV, sondern der DAFV ist ihr Spiegelbild.
Ihr müsst die Brechstange somit eine Ebene tiefer ansetzen.

Auch ohne Bundesverband kann man leben.
Gesetze auf Bundesebene werden immer noch von den Abgeordneten aus den Ländern beschlossen.
Wenn jeder LV seine Abgeordneten bearbeitet, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Und wenn die LVs es nicht schaffen, kann das sogar noch eine Ebene tiefer durch die Vereine auf Wahlkreisebene geschehen.

Zitat: "und somit gegen die*Satzung*des DFV verstösst.."
Wo findet man denn diese Satzung im Netz?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Gesetze auf Bundesebene werden immer noch von den Abgeordneten aus den Ländern beschlossen.


Gesetze im Bund werden immer noch im Bundestag von Bundestagsabgeordneten und nicht von Landtagsabgeordneten beschlossen..


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetze im Bund werden immer noch im Bundestag von Bundestagsabgeordneten und nicht von Landtagsabgeordneten beschlossen..



Wo steht was von Landtagsabgeordneten?
Die Bundestagsabgeordneten kommen aus den Ländern und nicht vom Mond.
Somit hat jeder LV seine Abgeordneten, die er betreuen darf.

Der Aufwand dürfte sich in Grenzen halten.
Soviele Änderungen für Angler auf Bundesebene stehen schliesslich nicht an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Dann kannste auch sagen ausser Gemeinderat brauchste eh nix, weil die Abgeordneten im Bundestags letztlich aus den Gemeinden kommen...

Fakt ist schlicht -. und darum gehts hier:
Es gibt sofort eine Alternative, falls der DAFV endlich über die Wupper geht..

Die gabs schonmal vor VDSF und hat funktioniert.

Wenn also organisierte Angelfischer meinen, sie brauchen einen kompetenten Bundesverband, dann können sie jederzeit den inkompetenten Spartenverband DAFV aufgeben.....


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> Wenn also organisierte Angelfischer meinen, sie brauchen einen kompetenten Bundesverband.....



Kompetent für wen ist hier die Frage.

Hier ist so ein schönes Beispiel, wo unter dem Logo der Sportfischer auf Greenpeace eingeschlagen wurde, die mit einer genialen Steineversenkungsaktion :vik: Schleppnetzfischer ausgebremst haben.

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Pressemitteilung_02.08.2011.pdf

Die meisten Sportfischer dürften wohl auf der Seite von Greenpeace gestanden haben.  Wie beim Kampf von Greenpeace und Sea Shepherd gegen die Walfänger. Trotzdem wurden sie hier gegen ihre eigenen Interessen instrumentalisiert.

Warum ist der DAFV eigentlich Mitglied in dieser Fischvernichtungslobby namens DFV?
Und wo findet man im Netz die Satzung vom DFV?


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Es ist völlig ok, die Hochseefischerei oder einige ihrer Methoden abzulehen.
Aber es ist doch naiv, dass sich daran irgendetwas ändert, wenn der DAFV oder Angler generell nicht im DFV wären; eher das Gegenteil wäre der Fall, denn so hat man vermutlich etwas mehr Einfluss auf die Fischerei, wenn man es denn wollte.
Die deutsche "Fischvernichtung" ganz abschaffen? Dann kommt der Tiefkühlfisch halt aus anderen Ländern in den Supermarkt.

Man sollte erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür fegen, auch bei uns Anglern ist nicht alles ok, erst recht nicht beim DAFV & diversen LVs, die für 'alles abknüppeln' stehen.

Und zur DFV-Satzung: Vielleicht gibt es diese nicht im Netz, wäre ja nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

@kati

Du hast auch mehr Einfluss auf die Tierrechtszene, wenn Du bei PETA Mitglied bist. 
Nur zu.....

Und zu der Satzung des DFV.
Du kannst hier doch nicht Werbung für einen Verein machen, ohne überhaupt dessen Satzung zu kennen!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ich mache keine Werbung, sondern halte das erst mal für eine gute Idee. Das auch nur deswegen, weil sich keinerlei andere/bessere Alternative zeigt.

Und da ich nicht der Kullihalter am Verhandlungstisch bin und einen Kooperationsvertrag nicht ausklamüsere, kenn ich keine Details, sondern gebe nur eine grundsätzlich Einschätzung meinerseits ab.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kompetent für wen ist hier die Frage.
> 
> Hier ist so ein schönes Beispiel, wo unter dem Logo der Sportfischer auf Greenpeace eingeschlagen wurde, die mit einer genialen Steineversenkungsaktion :vik: Schleppnetzfischer ausgebremst haben.
> 
> ...




Wow, was war denn daran genial?
Die Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten. 
Auch ein Verband muss die zwei Seiten betrachten.

Manchmal kollidieren dann halt wirtschaftl. Interessen mit den Interessen des Natur/ Tierschutzes.

Aktionen von Greenpeace gefährden aber manches mal Menschen Leben.
da darf/ muss man als Interessenvertreter der Bewirtschafter auch mal gegen Greenpeace schiessen.

Veränderungen muss man anders herbei führen und nicht so.

Stell Dir mal vor unsere Flüssen und Seen werden nun so hergerichtet das ein Hänger freies Angeln für uns nicht mehr möglich ist. Zum Schutz der natur und der Tiere natürlich. Eine Argumentationskette wird man garantiert finden können.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

So meine Gedanken

 So lange sich keine qualifizierte Opposition konstituiert hat die sich mit ihrem Programm glaubhaft vorstellt, kurz-, mittel-, langfristige Ziele, bleibt die Ungewissheit wie es nach einem ausgehungerten DAFV weiter geht.
 Denke das ist der Grund warum einige LV noch zögern ihre Kündigung zu schreiben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Na schlimmer als bisher,dürfte es ohne DAFV BV kaum werden.Das ganze zögern, kostet letztendlich nur unnötig Kohle.

Worauf warten die Träumer der betr.LV eigentlich noch?

Das ausser[emoji91] €[emoji91]  weiterhin nix passiert?


----------



## Koalabaer (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



> Daraus ergibt sich, dass wir uns satzungsgemäß bestmöglich um die gemeinsame Interessenvertretung bemühen müssen. Notwendig sind dafür schlagkräftige und leistungsfähige Spartenverbände auf Bundesebene, die die Interessen ihrer jeweiligen Mitglieder vertreten.



wer soll das denn sein? etwa die Landesverbände welche schon einmal gescheitert sind... beim Versuch, genau diesen schlagkräftigen Bundesverband zu erschaffen?


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....
> Aktionen von Greenpeace gefährden aber manches mal Menschen Leben.
> da darf/ muss man als Interessenvertreter der Bewirtschafter auch mal gegen Greenpeace schiessen.
> ....



Klar dürfen die Bewirtschafter/Berufsfischer (gehört denen bereits das Meer?) hier gegen Greenpeace schiessen.
ABER NICHT UNTER DEM LOGO VON SPORTFISCHERN!

Der DAFV hat in diesem DFV nichts verloren.
Das betrifft alle Anglerverbände.

Berufsfischer haben immer andere Interessen, als die Angler.
So einen Berufsfischerclub kann man doch nicht zum Anglerdachverband machen!
Da kann man sich ja gleich PETA anschliessen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Du wirst das noch lernen:
Der DFV ist nicht der Berufsfischerverband, sondern der *gemeinsame* Dachverband von Fischern *und* organisierten Angelfischern..

Daher brauchts auch keinen zwischengeschalteteten DAFV als Spartenverband, der nix bringt und nur kostet - *die Alternative zum DAFV* (UND DARUM GEHTS HIER, nicht um euer Offtopic mit dazu noch falschen Behauptungen) ist die Organisation der Landesverbände (die das wollen) direkt im DFV statt eben über den teuren und wirkungslosen DAFV.


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

-üßü





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst das noch lernen:
> Der DFV ist nicht der Berufsfischerverband, sondern der *gemeinsame* Dachverband von Fischern *und* organisierten Angelfischern..
> 
> Daher brauchts auch keinen zwischengeschalteteten DAFV als Spartenverband, der nix bringt und nur kostet - *die Alternative zum DAFV* (UND DARUM GEHTS HIER, nicht um euer Offtopic mit dazu noch falschen Behauptungen) ist die Organisation der Landesverbände (die das wollen) direkt im DFV.



Es gibt drei Berufsfischersparten und eine Angelsparte im DFV.
Das steht somit 3:1.
Gilt das auch für die Stimmrechte?
Wo findet man die Satzung?
Solange das 3:1 steht, ist das ein Berufsfischerverband, der die Angler nur als Schutzschild nutzt, wie bei dem Greenpeace-Beispiel.
Da hat der DAFV nichts drin verloren und die LVs auch nicht.

Billiger wird es übrigens auch nicht, wenn die LVs direkte Mitglieder im DFV wären.
Dann würde jeder LV einen eigenen DFV-Verbindungskönig ernennen, der natürlich auf Anglerkosten zu den Berufsfischermeetings fährt und dort auch übernachtet etc. etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Die Mehrheit im Präsidium des DFV hat (leider) der DAFV, der deswegen verhindert, dass sich Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer direkt einbringen können.

Und das obwohl der DAFV rein gar nicht für Angler oder das Angeln bringt im DFV (wo er aber leider trotzdem die Alleinvertretung für organisierte Angelfischer gegen die Landesverbände beansprucht) - das zum Thema Berufsfischerverband................


Und natürlich wirds billiger mit einer Anglergruppe im DFV,wenn man nicht noch einen zwischengeschalteten Sparten- und Selbstverwaltungsverband DAFV bezahlen muss.
Da kann man dann Leute nur für konkrete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einstellen - genau dafür also, wo der DAFV trotz massenhaft viel zu teurem (für die "Leistung") Personal elend versagt.

Die sich dann nur darum kümmern muss und nicht sinnlos mit dem Geld der Landesverbände (am Ende müssens ja eh wieder die organiserte nAngelfischer zahlen..) 2 Geschäftsstellen führen und bezahlen mit bisher zu viel und nichtg erade als kompetent erscheinendem Personal hauptsächlich zu Selbstverwaltung mit null Wirkung für Angler oder das Angeln wie der Spartenverband DAFV.

Das ist daher nicht nur die Alternative (DARUM GEHTS HIER); sondern gleichzeitig die Chance:
Denn schlechter als durch den DAFV können Angler in Deutschland nicht vertreten werden....

Der Unterschied in der negativen Wirkung auf Angeln und Anglern zwischen PETA und DAFV besteht nur darin, dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird...


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit im Präsidium des DFV hat (leider) der DAFV, der deswegen verhindert, dass sich Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer direkt einbringen können.
> .....



Ein Präsidium hat bei einem Verein die Funktion eines Beirats und für gewöhnlich nichts(!) zu melden. 
Näheres regelt die Satzung.
Wo findet man die Satzung des DFV???

Lt. Wikipedia hat der DFV genau 4 Mitglieder.
Lt. BGB ist die Mitgliederversammlung die oberste Entscheidungsebene.
Steht somit 3:1 für die Berufsfischer.

Vielleicht sind die Zuständigkeiten des DAFV für die Angler ja auch fest in der Satzung des DFV verankert.
Wo findet man die Satzung des DFV???


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Naja, wenn Du meinst dass ein Präsidium nix zu entscheiden hat (die Stimmen der Mitgliederversammlung des DFV verteilen wie sich wie die im Präsidium, davon ab, weswegen der DAFV auch die Satzungsänderung blockiert, dass LV direkt aufgenommen werden können), Bundestagsabgeordnete aus den Ländern kommen und man deswegen eh keinen Bundesverband braucht etc., dann braucht man das nicht weiter zu diskutieren - hier wird über eine Alternative zum DAFV diskutiert und nicht darüber, obs grundsätzlich einen BV braucht - kannst dazu gerne nen Thread aufmachen.


Fakt bleibt:
Der DAFV leistet nix für Angler und Angeln als Lobbyverband und verbrennt nur Gelder für Eigenverwaltung und ist nur eine unnötige Organisationsebene mehr zwischen LV und DFV als Spartenverband im DFV, wie der DAFV auch von Behörden und Ministerien wahrgenommen wird (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350) .

Eine Alternative steht dazu mit dem DFV zur Verfügung (schlechter als der DAFV geht ja eh nicht, also gleichzeitig eine  Chance), die Landesverbände müssen sich nur durchringen, weniger Geld als Direktmitglieder an den DFV für bessere Leistung zu bezahlen, wenn man dann ne schlagkräftige Anglergruppe im DFV ohne den Ballast an teurem Personal und unnötigen Geschäftsstellen wie jetzt beim DAFV mitschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Klar dürfen die Bewirtschafter/Berufsfischer (gehört denen bereits das Meer?) hier gegen Greenpeace schiessen.
> ABER NICHT UNTER DEM LOGO VON SPORTFISCHERN!
> 
> Der DAFV hat in diesem DFV nichts verloren.
> ...



Deine Meinung. Sehe ich ich anders.
Dies ist wohl auch das Problem des Anglerverbandes als anerkannter Naturschutzverband.

Ich persönlich brauch in erster Linie einen Anglerverband und in zweiter Linie einen Naturschutzverband welcher *Angler Interessen schützt*.

Und im Grunde sind Anglerinteressen auch die Interessen der Berufsfischer. Möglichst gesunde Gewässer damit der Fischertrag stimmt.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Lt. Wikipedia hat der DFV genau 4 Mitglieder.
> Lt. BGB ist die Mitgliederversammlung die oberste Entscheidungsebene.
> Steht somit 3:1 für die Berufsfischer.


Das heisst doch nicht, dass die Stimmrechte 1:1 verteilt sind. Das sind sie in einem LV auch nicht, ein Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern hat eine andere Stimmenanzahl als einer mit 1000.
Das regelt die Satzung, welche in einem 'neuen' DFV ohne DAFv, aber mit einer Anglergruppe aus direkten LV-Mitgliedschaften (die es teilweise heute auch schon gibt, aber ruhend) wohl sowieso neu gestrikt werden müsste.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Und im Grunde sind Anglerinteressen auch die Interessen der Berufsfischer. Möglichst gesunde Gewässer damit der Fischertrag stimmt.



Würde man die Berufsfischer lassen, wie sie wollen, würde es z.B. in der Ostsee überhaupt keine Dorsche mehr geben. 
Auch jetzt wird noch, dank Lobbyarbeit, zuviel rausgeholt.

Und aus der letzten Pressemitteilung des DFV zu den neuen Ostseequoten:
_
Die Kutterfischer sind zufrieden, dass *zunächst* Verteilungskämpfe mit den Anglern 
vermieden wurden. Die EU will dazu erst weitere Daten sammeln und sehen, wie sich der 
Bestand im nächsten Jahr entwickelt._

Die Betonung liegt hier wohl auf 'zunächst'....

Wie Du siehst, gibt es bei den Berufsfischern und Anglern durchaus Interessenskonflikte.

Vermutlich wird die EU hier wieder so eine Studie lostreten, wo Trollingbootangler befragt werden und deren Fangmenge mit der Anzahl aller Badeboote und Schwimmhilfen multipliziert wird.

@Thomas
Du verfügst ja anscheinend über Insiderwissen, was die Stimmrechte der Angler im DFV und die Satzung des DFV im Allgemeinen anbelangt.
Kannst/Darfst Du die Satzung hier veröffentlichen?


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Ansichtssache.

Der Dorschbestand in Nord u. Ostsee ist ein europäisches Problem welches der DFV nicht alleine lösen kann.
Also warum sollte er da seine Mitglieder beschränken wenn andere Beschränkungen nicht zu lassen?

Deine Argumente betrachten die Lage etwas sehr einseitig.


Auch muss der DFV die Existenzen seiner Mitglieder im Auge haben.

Zum Thema *ZUNÄCHST*.
Wenn es nach dem DAFV gegangen wäre, hätte wir eine Fangqoute für Angler.
ist dies im Interesse der Angler? ich denke nicht.
Hier hat der DFV klar Stellung pro Angler ..also keine Fangqoute..genommen und nicht der DAFV.

Und ja, wäre die Fangqoute gekommen, gebe es Verteilungskämpfe. denn dann müsste geklärt werden wie hoch die Quote für Berufsfischer und für Angler wäre.
Ich sehe hier nichts verwerfliches noch sehe ich hier ein Arbeiten gegen Angler. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Die Fangqoute fü Angler kommt nicht vom DFV.

Ich seh aber schon wo der Zug bei Dir hingeht:
*Weitere Beschränkungen für Angler!*

Um was? Für was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> W
> 
> @Thomas
> Du verfügst ja anscheinend über Insiderwissen, was die Stimmrechte der Angler im DFV und die Satzung des DFV im Allgemeinen anbelangt.


Natürlich, sonst würd ich ja meinen Job schlecht machen.

Ich bin auch immer recht gut informiert nicht nur über Satzungen, auch über die Sitzungen (auch beim DAFV und diversen LV, wie man ja weiss), und maße mir daher schon einen ganz guten Überblick an.

Da mich das auch interessiert hat, warum die Satzung nicht auf den Seiten des DFV abrufbar ist (ich hab sie vorliegen, davon ab, kann man sich schicken lassen), habe ich einfach auf der Geschäftsstelle des DFV in Hamburg angerufen.

Hat einfach keiner dran gedacht, wird die nächsten Tage aber laut Telefonat auf der Seite abrufbar sein.

Was Du NICHT verstehen (willst oder kannst?), scheint mir folgendes:
Momentan beansprucht der DAFV das Alleinvertretungsrecht im Bund und Europa für die organisierten Angelfischer im DFV GEGEN die Landesverbände.

NATÜRLICH MUSS der DFV erst wieder eine Struktur schaffen, wenn der DAFV weg wäre, um wirkungsvoll Angler vertreten zu können - wie es vor der VDSF-Gründung ja auch war: 
Mit der Anglergruppe im DFV (jetzt ist der DAFV eben die "Anglergruppe").

Und da kann man schnell was vernünftiges hinkriegen, da der DFV im Gegensatz zum DAFV eben bei Behörden und Ministerien als kompetent und seriös gilt und viele Kontakte hat und um Beratung schon im Vorfeld gebeten wird wie z. B. bei den invasiven Arten.

Momentan bezahlen die Landesverbände über den DAFV an den DFV irgendwas um die 80. - 90.000 Euro  im Jahr.

Dafür muss aber jeder Landesverband 3 Euro/Mitglied an den DAFV bezahlen.

Wäre eine direkte Mitgliedschaft der Landesverbände im DFV möglich, hätte der DFV schon alleine mit der Mitgliedschaft Bayerns bei nur einem Euro pro Mitglied der Bayern mehr Geld, als er jetzt vom DAFV bekommt.

Wäre dann noch z. B. Sachsen, Niedersachsen, Baden-Württemberg, die 2 Rheinlandpfalzverbände etc. dabei, die jetzt beim DAFV schon raus sind oder gekündigt haben, hätte man schon um die 350.000 Euro zur Verfügung, um eine Anglergruppe im DFV mit erstem fähigem Personal auszustatten, bei 2 Euro wie bis letztes Jahr im DAFV oder bei Eintritt weiterer Landesverbände direkt in den DFV:
Dann könnte man davon schon locker ne Geschäftsstelle in Berlin einrichten mit fähigem Personal, das sich NUR um Lobbyarbeit für Angler kümmern müsste statt um Selbstverwaltung wie  der DAFV..

Der DFV kann sowas hinkriegen, weil Strukturen bestehen.

Und kann den Landesverbänden da sicher eine gute Zielrichtung vorgeben (z. B. sowas, dann halt umgesetzt als reine Anglergruppe im DFV: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762).

*Die Landesverbände haben ja mit der Katastrophe DAFV bewiesen, dass sie NICHT IN DER LAGE SIND, einen vernünftigen Bundesverband mit eindeutiger Zielsetzung pro Angeln und Angler, gutem Fusionsvertrag und Satzung und gutem Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt hin zu bekommen.*

*Eigentlich wäre hier auch der DFV in der Pflicht,* angesichts dessen, dass der DAFV die organisierten Angler immer weiter spaltet statt eint, im Sinne seiner eigenen DFV-Satzung (Einheit der Fischerei und der Angler in Deutschland) tätig zu werden und den DAFV zumindest abzumahnen oder gleich rauszuwerfen, wenn die weiterhin Landesverbände aussperren wollen.

Hier ist halt der DFV auch zunächst mal nur ein Verband, der interne Auseinandersetzung scheut und lieber wartet, bis sich das "Problem DAFV" alleine löst - obwohl er nach seiner eigenen Satzung handeln müsste, da gerade der DAFV die Einheit der Fischerei im DFV durch sein Blockieren der Landesverbände verhindert.

*Fakt bleibt aber:*
Der DFV hat die Strukturen und ist anerkannt von Ministerien und Behörden und kann so NACH dem DAFV eine Alternative bieten als Vertretung der Angler im Bund und in Europa, und das auch deutlich preiswerter und erfolgreicher als das über den Spartenverband DAFV überhaupt möglich wäre.

Wie bereits geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist daher nicht nur die Alternative (DARUM GEHTS HIER); sondern gleichzeitig die Chance:
> Denn schlechter als durch den DAFV können Angler in Deutschland nicht vertreten werden....
> 
> Der Unterschied in der negativen Wirkung auf Angeln und Anglern zwischen PETA und DAFV besteht nur darin, dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird...


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Thema *ZUNÄCHST*.
> ...
> Hier hat der DFV klar Stellung pro Angler ..also keine Fangqoute..genommen und nicht der DAFV.



Das Verhalten vom DAFV brauchen wir gar nicht mehr betrachten.
Hier geht es ja um _Alternativen_ zu diesem Murks.

Der DFV scheint keinen Einfluss zu haben oder die für uns positive Stellungnahme des DFV ist ein Märchen/Blender. 

Sucht mal nach '13404/15 DE'.

*Dänemark, Deutschland, Finnland, Litauen, Lettland, Polen, Estland und Schweden sind sich darin 
einig, dass die Berücksichtigung der im Rahmen der Freizeitfischerei getätigten Fänge als Teil der 
gesamten fischereilichen Sterblichkeit gemäß dem ICES-Gutachten ihr Ziel ist. 
*

Deutschland will die Beschränkung für Angler.
Und zwar EU-weit in der gesamten Ostsee.
Gescheitert ist das nicht am DFV, sondern an der mangelnden Datenbasis.
Die Datenbasis soll nun aufgehübscht werden und dann geht es los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

1.:
Bis jetzt ist das ja noch die vom DAFV zu bringende "Arbeit" als Anglergruppe im DFV....

2.:
Der DFV hat trotz der Minderleistung  des DAFV zuerst mal verhindert, dass gleich ein Baglimit für Angler kam, wie von der EU-Kommission geplant (alles bei uns entsprechend schon veröffentlicht) .

Da gehts ja auch drum, wer sowas kontrollieren soll/muss, da haben weder die Bundes- noch die Landesregierungen an der Ostsee wirklich Lust drauf.

Natürlich brauchen die überhaupt mal ne Datenbasis, da vernünftige Zahlen nicht vorliegen (eigentlich ein Unding, OHNE seriöse Zahlen dann Einschränkungen zu fordern, wie  das die EU-Kommission macht).

Die EU-Kommission drückt da wie Sau, die Bundesregierung spielt da mit anderen erst mal auf Zeit.

Und das wurde erreicht, weil auf der Sitzung in Rostock die Präsidentin des DAFV von DFV-Leuten und LV-Präsis auf Spur gebracht wurde - die meinte bis dahin noch, dass sich Angler ja auch ruhig beschränken könnten.

Statt dass also der dafür zuständige Spartenverband DAFV gleich für Angler eintritt, muss erst der DFV kommen, um dessen Präsine, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erst mal einzunorden........

Gute Arbeit bis dahin...

Deswegen wär mir jetzt mal ne Anglergruppe im DFV aus den Landesverbänden lieber, wenn da der DFV dann richtig für Angler arbeiten könnte, statt wie jetzt das dem DAFV überlassen muss.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das Verhalten vom DAFV brauchen wir gar nicht mehr betrachten.
> Hier geht es ja um _Alternativen_ zu diesem Murks.
> 
> Der DFV scheint keinen Einfluss zu haben oder die für uns positive Stellungnahme des DFV ist ein Märchen/Blender.
> ...




Deutschland will?
Wer ist denn Deutschland? Welche Personen wollen denn?

Das ist doch nur eine Frage der Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

@Thomas

Lies den gesamten Text von 13404/15 doch einfach mal durch.
Deutschland spielt nicht auf Zeit.
Deutschland hätte sich, wie Spanien und Portugal, kritisch darüber äußern können, dass die Fangergebnisse der Angler überhaupt auf EU-Ebene diskutiert werden.
Wurde aber nicht gemacht.

Irgendwie passen Deine Aussagen nicht zu diesem offiziellen EU-Dokument.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Der vorliegende Text ist eines, Informationen, die ich aus Sitzungen habe (auch von der Kommissionssitzung) und aus der Regierung was anderes..
So ist das halt in der Politik..
 Und wie gesagt, bis jetzt ist dafür ja leider der Spartenverband DAFV im DFV für Angeln zuständig - sonst wärs sicher schon noch besser gelaufen, wenns der DFV mit einer Angelgruppe hätte machen können..


----------



## raubangler (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

@Thomas

Auch die EU-Kommission besteht ja aus Ländervertretern.
Hast Du von Deinen Infoquellen erfahren können, aus welchem Land der initiale Anstoss für die Kontrolle der Angler kam?


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Wir Angler haben den Bundesverband den wir gewählt haben und dadurch auch verdient haben.
Hört endlich mit dem rumjammern auf. Wenn die Angler sich in der Regel bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht für Verbandsarbeit interessieren und das Interesse am Verein nur aus dem Interesse an billigen Angelkarten und viel Zanderbesatz besteht ist ja alles so wie es ist gewollt.
Eine Interessenvertretung kann nur gut sein wenn gute Leute zur Wahl stehen und dann auch gewählt werden.
Meistens stehen die in Vereinen nicht zur Wahl oder werden dann nicht gewählt weil sie über den Besatzplan hinaus schauen und arbeiten.
Die wenigen, tatsächlich engagierten gehen genau an diesen Dingen zu Grunde und reiben sich auf.
Eine sehr Kontroverse Möglichkeit: Vielleicht haben sich Angelvereine überlebt und es sollten reine Wirtschaftsbetriebe / Dienstleister werden. Dann kan jeder Angler eine Karte kaufen  und muss nur bezahlen und kann frei wählen wo er hingeht. Oder wie im Fitnessstudio einen Vertrag für 3, 6 Monate oder länger abschließen ohne weitere Verpflichtung.
Da kann man dann meckern, schimpfen oder wegbleiben. Man bezahlt und gut ist. Und die Gewerbetreibenden kümmern sich um den Rechtsrahmen da sie ja Geld damit verdienen wollen.
Dann brauchts keinen Verein, keinen LV und keinen BV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alternativlos oder Alternative zum DAFV?*

Wenn der DAFV sich weiter so zerschreddert, wirds bald ne Alternative brauchen (um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen):
GF Freudenberg verlässt im März den DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4464109#post4464109.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auf der MV des Anglerverbandes NDS (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792) erfahren und mir einen gegrinst, als ich davon hörte, dass ein kompetenter Werner Klasing mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin vom DAFV/FDP zusammen da ist ;-)))



Es ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Vorgang, wenn Holger Ortel auf der Veranstaltung dazu aufruft, sich jenseits des DAFV zu organisieren. Angesichts der jahrelangen Agonie des DAFV mag dieser Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten - immerhin ist der DAFV heftig zahlendes Mitglied im DFV - gerechtfertigt sein. Der DFV-Präsident spricht dem DAFV die Legitimation ab! 
Trotz allen Bauchgrimmens freut mich diese Entwicklung. Denn der DAFV hat sein Gründungsversprechen, die innere Einheit der deutschen Angler herzustellen, bis heute nicht eingelöst, ja, er hat sich nicht einmal darum bemüht. Das ist für sich genommen schon ein derber Skandal. Die Ultraretro-Politik des DAFV, deren Vertreter offenbar immer noch glauben, dass die Welt sich seit der Anglerprüfung von Peter Mohnert nicht verändert hat, hat die Grenzen des Erträglichen lange überschritten. Die Quittung, die enorme Kündigungswelle von Landesverbänden, kann man offenbar auch in der blitzblanken Dehlerhaus-Geschäftsstelle noch nicht lesen.
Was dort betrieben wird, kann man nur noch als eine zielorientierte Politik der Selbstmarginalisierung betrachten. Happach-Kasans Einlassungen, wer mit ihr gesprochen und wem sie Leserbriefe geschrieben hat, ist nichts weiter als der Versuch, Wasser als Schminke zu verkaufen. 
Der DAFV auf seinem selbstmörderischen Kurs hat möglicherweise den point of no return bereits überschritten. Er kann sich aus der Bundesebene heraus nicht mehr selber retten - und wenn dieses aus den Landesverbänden heraus nicht geschieht, wonach es nun wirklich nicht aussieht, dann können sie das selbstgebastelte neue Logo alsbald für immer einmotten.
Dieser selbstverschuldete Prozess von einer immer größeren Anzahl von Anglern in Deutschland begrüßt. Trotzdem schütte ich Wasser in den Wein der Entwicklung: Eine Vertretung der Angler ausschließlich durch einen ausgewiesenen Berufsfischerverband ist in meinen Augen nicht die ideale Lösung.
By the way: Ist Peter Mohnert eigentlich immer noch Vizepräsident des DFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Berufsfischerverband?

Der DFV ist der gemeinsame Dachverband der Fischer und Angler, der DAFV hat da die Mehrheit und stellt die Anglergruppe - da von einem "ausgewiesenen Berufsfischerverband" zu sprechen ist dann wohl Deiner ehemaligen Funktionärstätigkeit für den VDSF geschuldet ;-)))

Davon ab hat sich meines Wissens Frau Dr. nur beschwert wegen der "demokratischen Legitimation", die Geschichte dass sich auch die aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Verbände mit Hilfe des Präsidenten im DFV organisieren sollen, hat sie entweder nicht mitgekriegt oder nicht verstanden....


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der DFV hat sich in der Vergangenheit auch gegen den Widerstand des Hauptzahlers "Anglersparte" oft gegen Anglerinteressen ausgesprochen, wenn es darum ging, die Interessen der Berufsfischerei zu vertreten. 
Das mag unter Ortel anders geworden sein - das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn er jetzt um die Angler wirkt, dann muss er den DFV natürlich auch darauf ausrichten und der Anglersparte ein stärkeres Gewicht geben. Nicht jeder Berufsfischer im Verband wird darüber glücklich sein.
Wer sich im DAFV durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter gestört fühlt, der ist nicht automatisch unter Berufsfischern besser aufgehoben.
Aber lassen wir meine antiquierten Erfahrungen mal beiseite: Vielleicht ist es wirklich sinnvoller, alle fischereilichen Kräfte zu bündeln, statt in einer unübersichtlichen und wenig leistungsfähigen Multiverbandsstruktur vor sich hinzuakadieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es wirklich sinnvoller, alle fischereilichen Kräfte zu bündeln, statt in einer unübersichtlichen und wenig leistungsfähigen Multiverbandsstruktur vor sich hinzuakadieren.


Gegen die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen,  wirds kaum ne andere Chance geben.

Plus Jäger, Bauern, Imker, Reiter, Ruder/Kanuten etc.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die Krux an der Sache ist eine andere.

Wenn die LV glauben, es reiche aus sich dem DFV anzuschließen und weiter (Ausnahme Niedersachsen) nichts zu tun, oder genau das Gegenteil dessen, was für Angler gut und wichtig ist (Schleswig Holstein), dann sind wir mit bzw. im DFV genauso schlecht dran, wie bisher.

Man darf sogar darüber sinnen, ob es gut für uns Angler wäre, würden sich Verbände wie SH, BW oder BY im DFV organisieren.
Die werden auch dort nur unqualifizierten Mist produzieren. Jedenfalls in der jetzigen Aufstellung.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man darf sogar darüber sinnen, ob es gut für uns Angler wäre, würden sich Verbände wie SH, BW oder BY im DFV organisieren.
> Die werden auch dort nur unqualifizierten Mist produzieren. Jedenfalls in der jetzigen Aufstellung.



Genau so siehts aus. #6 Auch in Hinblick auf den AV Niedersachsen, die sollen ja aufpassen, wen sie sich mit ins Boot hohlen.
Ein starken, gemeinsamen Verband wird es auch allein deshalb nicht geben, da die Interessen der einzelnen Teile so weit auseinander klaffen und nie unter einen Hut gehen können.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Gleichwohl muss und sollte das Vakuum eines Bundesverbandes gefüllt werden.

AV Niedersachsen, ob sie wollen oder nicht, als Speerspitze muß da letztlich die treibend sammelnde Kraft sein.
Anfänglich wird das über eine übergreifende Zusammenarbeit der Landesverbände laufen. 
Aus diesem Netzwerk heraus muss dann die sich hieraus einfach ergebene Zündung kommen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Aus diesem Netzwerk heraus muss dann die sich hieraus einfach ergebene Zündung kommen!



Da muss man aber in den meisten LV die Kerzen wechseln, weil die bisherigen nur Fehlzündungen produziert haben.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss man aber in den meisten LV die Kerzen wechseln, weil die bisherigen nur Fehlzündungen produziert haben.



Jep! Deshalb wird das auch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 
Erst sich selbst organisieren, dann andere in der Entwicklung mitreißen und infizieren. Dazu gehört dann sicherlich auch der Personalwechsel!


----------

